# topline



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

When judging goat confomation do you look at there topline? 
If so how would you inprove it?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I would be very interested to hear if there's actually any way to improve a goat's topline. Are you saying there's some kind or exercise or diet or something? I'll be following this thread...


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

I have no clue but i was just currious because im pretty shure it can be done with horses


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah, I might remember that making horses walk backwards uphill does.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Boer or dairy? I'm guessing dairy.....

In a dairy goat, you want a long, level topline, without dips or bumps. It should be long with a very slight angle, but those are decided by the length of body and uprightness of the goat. 

There is a way to make their topline look nicer, but that's only while they're set up and it doesn't improve it. You put two fingers on their loin, maybe between the halfway point on it a the rump, and put pressure there until they squat a little. This evens up the topline and makes them looked upright.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You do look at their topline for shows.

In the show ring pay attention to where you stop. You don't want them in a hole. Preferably put them where they will be slightly uphill.

Scratching with your fingers in the loin area will make them scootch down. 

Or You can tickle their belly to make them tuck in their belly and hopefully straighten up the back.

Still I believe the judge is also going to see what happens to the topline on the move.

On the move your goat looks it's best when not fighting or pulling. Go slow with the head lifted high. You want them to look graceful.

As far as changing a bad topline permanently I don't think you really can.

Exercise maybe up and down hills and over different terrain to strengthen muscles in general will probably help a bit and help maintain good health.


----------

